# Same ole printer spooler problem



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200625104003.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5020U CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 419 GB (201 GB Free); D: 24 GB (24 GB Free); E: 419 GB (219 GB Free); F: 24 GB (24 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO Lenovo Edge 15, ver SDK0J40709 WIN, s/n R90JCJP6
System: Lenovo, ver LENOVO - 1, s/n R90JCJP6R9N0B5C1500T
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Like Don Quixote, I will make you governor of an "insula" if you solve this! I print and nothing happens but the job
just sits there (where? in the printer or in PC?) I try all the troubleshooting instructions of windows 10 and of HP but the problem persists. I am stuck with a new *LaseJet Pro M404dn *and can't print anything. your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/windows-message-center
Scroll down to: Out-of-band update for an issue in which certain printers may be unable to print after installing updates released June


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm, is it staying in the print queue?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Couriant said:


> To confirm, is it staying in the print queue?


yes! new idea: could it be Edge update? Thanks


Couriant said:


> To confirm, is it staying in the print queue?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/windows-message-center
> Scroll down to: Out-of-band update for an issue in which certain printers may be unable to print after installing updates released June


I went to site, scrolled down, but now what? 
new idea: could it be Edge update? Thanks


> C


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Turn off printer, now uninstall driver/software package, then reboot. Now go to HP website and download a new copy of driver/software package. Install the software.....then when it tells you to plug in USB cable, just turn on printer and the let it finish installing. This should solve your issue. 

I don't know why but the HP software becomes corrupt for what ever reason. I had the same issue with my old HP 5610v. Once windows 10 cam out and HP re did the driver/software for 10 the corruption issue stopped. At least for me it did.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you downloaded & installed the fix?
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4567512


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

americamba said:


> I went to site, scrolled down, but now what?
> new idea: could it be Edge update? Thanks


I went to site, scrolled down, etc. but didn't see any link to a fix


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I posted the direct link to the fix. 
If you have 64bit version of Windows then it’s the first entry on the page.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How did you install the printer? I know some (if not all) of the M4 series have an autoinstall option that will install from the setup that is within the printer.

*edit*: This option was discontinued... probably because it was a bad idea and hardly worked...

I see that you have mentioned that you have tried the Printer troubleshooter. Can you print a test page?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Turn off printer, now uninstall driver/software package, then reboot. Now go to HP website and download a new copy of driver/software package. Install the software.....then when it tells you to plug in USB cable, just turn on printer and the let it finish installing. This should solve your issue.
> 
> I don't know why but the HP software becomes corrupt for what ever reason. I had the same issue with my old HP 5610v. Once windows 10 cam out and HP re did the driver/software for 10 the corruption issue stopped. At least for me it did.


Thanks for trying to help. Now with all respect, I h


Goddess-Bastet said:


> I posted the direct link to the fix.
> If you have 64bit version of Windows then it's the first entry on the page.


you said:

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/windows-message-center
Scroll down to: Out-of-band update for an issue in which certain printers may be unable to print after installing updates released June
*
Then I went to "out of band "etc as you say and do not find any usable link then

Female. Funny. Gemini.*


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Have you downloaded & installed the fix?
> https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4567512


sorry for my last responses. Yes I clicked on first entry but nothing,no help


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

americamba said:


> sorry for my last responses. Yes I clicked on first entry but nothing,no help


Did you install the update?
Is it listed under Installed Windows updates?
Have you restarted your PC after doing this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

And to add, can you do a print test from the print queue?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To try and help you further
1.


Goddess-Bastet said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/windows-message-center
> Scroll down to: Out-of-band update for an issue in which certain printers may be unable to print after installing updates released June


2. as my colleague has said, you go to that link
when you do so you see this
*



Out-of-band update for an issue in which certain printers may be unable to print after installing updates released June

Click to expand...

*


> An out-of-band optional update is now available on the Microsoft Update Catalog to address a known issue in which certain printers may be unable to print after installing updates released June 9, 2020.
> 
> We recommend you only install this optional update if you are affected by this issue. For more information, see the known issues section for your version of Windows 10 or see the links below.


3. You scroll down to your version of windows and click the link to that version
so lets say you went to this one

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4567512/windows-10-update-kb4567512
It lists the item mentioned
Updates an issue that might prevent certain printers from printing, generate print errors, or cause apps and print spoolers to close unexpectedly.

4. so you then check on installed updates if you have that update and if not you download it from that link - by clicking the
link to the Microsoft Update catalogue

5. WE KNOW you have version Build 18363
but we do not know which sub version you will find that in settings - system and then about on left pane.
The full version will be shown in the main window

6. That deals with the aspect of the problem being caused by the update to the newer version of windows.

7. The other possible problem is the driver for the printer
You go here
https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-laserjet-pro-m404-m405-series/19203833/model/19202536
configure it for windows 10 64 bit and then with the printer disconnected
YOU uninstall all HP drivers or printer software packages and then download the one shown here on the link above
*HP LaserJet Pro M404/M405dn/M404/M405n/M404m Printer Full Software Solution*
following the installation instructions



> Note: Do not connect the USB cable until prompted by the installer. If you are connecting to a network, make sure the network cable is connected before running the installer
> 
> 
> Close any software programs running on your computer.
> ...


8. If that does not solve it, then you are back to other problems

9. IF YOU are still using Avast as your AV, then disable AVAST whilst uninstalling and installing the printer driver and indeed the windows update fix for the problem

10. FINALLY on your earlier topic where you asked for advice re Defender and Avast
Here
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-defender-antivirus.1247694/

A colleague has noticed a point I missed. I advised that Windows Defender - now known as Windows Security (Defender) would be disabled if you had Avast installed, What I failed to ask was and my colleague noticed it, WHY is Avast not shown on our system information utility
It maybe a glitch in our system info utility, but YOU need to return to the topic and have the issue addressed.
Basically the question is - IS AVAST turned on.

11.As ON this topic here, where you are reading this our information utility shows
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200625104003.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5020U CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 419 GB (201 GB Free); D: 24 GB (24 GB Free); E: 419 GB (219 GB Free); F: 24 GB (24 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO Lenovo Edge 15, ver SDK0J40709 WIN, s/n R90JCJP6
System: Lenovo, ver LENOVO - 1, s/n R90JCJP6R9N0B5C1500T
*Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

and both of your topics are the same computer.*


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Have you downloaded & installed the fix?
> https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4567512


It downloaded and tried to install until a message box came up see attachment.any idea?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Turn off printer, now uninstall driver/software package, then reboot. Now go to HP website and download a new copy of driver/software package. Install the software.....then when it tells you to plug in USB cable, just turn on printer and the let it finish installing. This should solve your issue.
> 
> I don't know why but the HP software becomes corrupt for what ever reason. I had the same issue with my old HP 5610v. Once windows 10 cam out and HP re did the driver/software for 10 the corruption issue stopped. At least for me it did.


Thanks for help? where do I get driver software package?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Which Windows version are you running - 1903, 1909 or 2004?
The update is for 1909 & lower.
The first entry is for 1903 & 1909 Windows 10 64bit version.
The sixth entry is for the same Windows but 32bit.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

americamba
I presume you either missed my post 15 or decided it did not help
As you have made no reference to it whatsoever.



> Re this
> Thanks for help? where do I get driver software package?


on your post 17
I provided the link and the details on my post at point 7 and went to the trouble of copying the installation details for you

Also at point 10 on that post 15, I mentioned your earlier topic and the question of Avast

I strongly suggest you read my post 15 and deal with that issue at point 10 on your previous topic and indeed when that is sorted and the question of Avast on this thread, you may find the problem is solved.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Which Windows version are you running - 1903, 1909 or 2004?
> The update is for 1909 & lower.
> The first entry is for 1903 & 1909 Windows 10 64bit version.
> The sixth entry is for the same Windows but 32bit.


widows 10 any ope?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

What’s the specific build? Right click start>Run & enter winver to find this.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> americamba
> I presume you either missed my post 15 or decided it did not help
> As you have made no reference to it whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I am very ashamed of appearing to ignore your long detailed post. I am impressed by your goodwill and efforts. Sorry for my getting lost in the woods. Thanks for our patience. Be sure that I appreciate your help. I will now work my way through the links again. My questions will be clear and with screenshots from now on. thanks again


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> To try and help you further
> 1.
> 
> 2. as my colleague has said, you go to that link
> ...


To your question "is avast turned on"? does the screenshot help? If so, how to disable it? thanks again


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> What's the specific build? Right click start>Run & enter winver to find this.


18363.959 thanks I hope it helps


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

That’s 1909.
You’d need the first entry in the Update catalogue list. If you’ve tried this & restarted the PC then it’s not the MS bug.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> That's 1909.
> You'd need the first entry in the Update catalogue list. If you've tried this & restarted the PC then it's not the MS bug.


1. I don't understand this page. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4554364/windows-10-update-kb4554364 . I click though 1909 to it but what is next? How do I download and install?

2. BTW my build 18363.959 is not listed. Is any 18363 (with any extension) OK?

3. How do I get to the* " first entry in the Update catalogue list. "* that you mention?

thanks



Goddess-Bastet said:


> That's 1909.
> You'd need the first entry in the Update catalogue list. If you've tried this & restarted the PC then it's not the MS bug.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You click on this link: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4567512 then click download on the right side next to the correct version (32bit or 64bit - ignore those listed for server) then click on the long string link shown in the popup: http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._2ea636c671529de2154d48a1181c0f02cd919da5.msu
Is the direct link for the version I believe you need, once downloaded you install like any other program by double-clicking on the file & following instructions.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> To try and help you further
> 1.
> 
> 2. as my colleague has said, you go to that link
> ...


how do I uninstall


Macboatmaster said:


> To try and help you further
> 1.
> 
> 2. as my colleague has said, you go to that link
> ...


Once again, my sincere thanks. I had this problem before and despite help from many sides, I gave up and got a new printer, now I have same issue again. I count on you getting me through to the end.

You wrote: 5. WE KNOW you have version Build 18363
but we do not know which sub version you will find that in settings - system and then about on left pane.
The full version will be shown in the main window. It is 18363.959 but I can't find the exact sub-build to download.

I also also tried the driver soultion that you suggest.

18363.959 thanks I hope it helps


Macboatmaster said:


> To try and help you further
> 1.
> 
> 2. as my colleague has said, you go to that link
> ...


 Once again, my sincere thanks. I had this problem before and despite help from many sides, I gave up and got a new printer, now I have the same issue again. I count on you getting me through to the end.

You wrote: 5. WE KNOW you have version Build 18363

but we do not know which subversion you will find that in settings - system and then about on left pane.

The full version will be shown in the main window.

It is 18363.959 but I can't find the exact sub-build to download.

I also tried the driver solution that you suggest but it also broke down.

I think the problem in both approaches that keeps me from going forward is that my printer has not been properly added to my PC. Maybe it would be better for you to help me sort this first. In my attempt to follow instructions, I uninstalled the printer (HP LaserJet Pro M404dn) and now can't get it back. I did the usual steps like "add a new printer" etc. but no luck. If we tackle it this way, I will send screenshots of my feeble steps. I am in no rush, if you stick with me, I will follow all our recommendations. For the moment, I do not have to print anything. thanks, Frank


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I posted the correct link which you need to get the printer working & how to install the update. Did you follow my instructions? Did you restart the PC after installing the update?
The subversion of your OS doesn’t matter - it’s the version which is important either 1903, 1909 or 2004, you have 1909.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

18363.959
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4565483/windows-10-update-kb4565483
includes the update to correct the possible printer problem
The reason I asked the full version was that the original out of band update - available only via the update catalogue applied to
18363.904
However I do not think that is the problem.

*americamba*
It is I am sure better if you work with just one person, so I will leave you with my colleague Goddess-Bastet
That will enable you to simply post one reply, instead of trying to answer both of our queries
Good luck with it


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> 18363.959
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4565483/windows-10-update-kb4565483
> includes the update to correct the possible printer problem
> The reason I asked the full version was that the original out of band update - available only via the update catalogue applied to
> ...


thank you for your help and patience. I will stay with Goddess alone as you suggest.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> You click on this link: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4567512 then click download on the right side next to the correct version (32bit or 64bit - ignore those listed for server) then click on the long string link shown in the popup: http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._2ea636c671529de2154d48a1181c0f02cd919da5.msu
> Is the direct link for the version I believe you need, once downloaded you install like any other program by double-clicking on the file & following instructions.


I downloaded the http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._2ea636c671529de2154d48a1181c0f02cd919da5.msu file but it bombed with the message that it is NG for my computer. any idea? I just clicked on the link in your message, downloaded and tried to install. Check my screen shot. thanks. I am sticking with you exclusively. I'm counting on you.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Is Windows 10 32bit or 64bit?
If it states it’s not applicable then you may have 32bit.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

How is the printer connected to the PC - Wired or Wireless?
Are you trying to print from the PC or via another device?
Have you tried turning off the printer & turning it on again?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you installed the latest drivers & firmware?
https://support.hp.com/drivers/selfservice/hp-laserjet-pro-m404-m405-series/19203833


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Is Windows 10 32bit or 64bit?
> If it states it's not applicable then you may have 32bit.


what do I check, windows10? or Word2013?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Windows.
Select the Start button, then select Settings > System > About .
At the right, under Device specifications, see System type.

What about the latest driver & firmware for the printer?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Windows.
> Select the Start button, then select Settings > System > About .
> At the right, under Device specifications, see System type.
> 
> What about the latest driver & firmware for the printer?


it is 64 bit. I have had trouble with the driver. Lead me through it according to your idea of the best way. Firmware? I don't know who to check. thanks, Frank


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks.
Please follow my other suggestions to rule out connection problems or driver problems.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I have done all that you suggested but have not fixed it. Can we please start with one fix and go through it together till the end? If it solves it, great; if not, we go through your next idea. Thanks


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

There's a new cumulative update which replaces the update I mentioned, check under Windows Update>Other updates.
Or download it here:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._6f8e99693cf7c08771de7b1d49ceb56c90550391.msu


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> There's a new cumulative update which replaces the update I mentioned, check under Windows Update>Other updates.
> Or download it here:
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._6f8e99693cf7c08771de7b1d49ceb56c90550391.msu


I downloaded it:

windows10.0-kb4559004-x64_6f8e99693cf7c08771de7b1d49ceb56c90550391

and installed it but still NG my test I want to print goes to queue but doesn't print.

hope you can help. thanks


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you restarted the PC?
Have you installed the latest drivers & firmware for the printer?
https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-laserjet-pro-m404-m405-series/19203833


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Is the printer connected to the PC via WiFi or via a USB cable?
Have you tried turning the printer off then on again?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Is the printer connected to the PC via WiFi or via a USB cable?
> Have you tried turning the printer off then on again?



usb to pc,
 yes, I have shut off and turned on again

Thanks for your help


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

americamba said:


> usb to pc,
> yes, I have shut off and turned on again
> 
> Thanks for your help


printer is ok. Just now by messing around with the menu, it printed a pre-set form


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Try:

Press "Window key" + "R" to open the Run dialog.
Type "services. msc", then select "OK".
Double-click the "*Printer Spooler*" service, and then change the startup type to "Automatic". ... 
Restart the computer and try to install the *printer* again.
More here:
https://pureinfotech.com/fix-printer-spooler-windows-10/


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Can you post any error message &/or code which may be show?


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Can you post any error message &/or code which may be show?


the printerspooler properties are set on automatic. I put in printer again and was told to print test page. I tried but it didn't print but stayed in the queue. The message was: your printer is in error state.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you tried removing the printer from the PC by uninstalling it, removing the drivers & reinstalling it again?
The error message may indicate the printer is at end-of-life.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4028004/windows-printer-in-error-state


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Inkjet-Printing/Printer-is-in-error-state/td-p/6509436


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Inkjet-Printing/Printer-is-in-error-state/td-p/6509436


still stuck. i have reinstalled printer and driver etc but it still fails Please any hope?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Unfortunately I am out of options other than removing the printer, uninstalling the software & drivers then setting it all up again.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> 18363.959
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4565483/windows-10-update-kb4565483
> includes the update to correct the possible printer problem
> The reason I asked the full version was that the original out of band update - available only via the update catalogue applied to
> ...


Please put up with me again. your colleague, The Goddess, didn't have enough divine strength to help me. She eventually gave up. I would really appreciate starting from scratch with you and you alone. I don't know how I got into two experts; I never did that before. I hope you can can accept me. I usually donate to techguy but this time I will go beyond my usual amount. The service is so great and you volunteer experts deserve our thanks.

SO, THE PROBLEM IS THE SAME. PRINT JOBS STUCK IN THE QUEUE.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To save me reading the whole topic again and opening attachments
1. Does the computer have Avast as the security system - AntiVirus and Firewall
OR is Windows Security Centre Defender and Windows Firewall in use.

2. If it is Avast is it the paid for edition or the free edition


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I have (paid) avast premium which has to be renewed in 2 days. Is it worth it? Is Windows defender enough? I was advised several years ago by a TG expert to use ccleaner. Your opinion? Thanks for giving me another chance. I appreciate how you tried to help but I bolloxed everything up.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

americamba said:


> I have (paid) avast premium which has to be renewed in 2 days. Is it worth it? Is Windows defender enough?


I would advise you not to renew and to use the included Defender. On 10 that is now part of Windows Security and its overriding benefits are 
It is free
It is 100 compatible with Windows 10 - 100% of the time.
There was at various times many suggestions that Windows Defender offered less protection than many other antivirus products. This stemmed mainly from a comment by a Micorsoft spokesperson who stated in interview, that it was a baseline antivirus. This was interpreted by many that it provided ONLY a BASIC protection.
The statement was never meant the way it was taken - it was intended to convey that Windows defender provided a baseline that should be the minimum ever met for protection.
NOT that windows defender was itself only a basic product

In many recent reviews it has scored highly. 
Many third party AV programs work well when first installed. However without doubt, many and I do not single out Avast, then prove troublesome in some way, asfter windows updates especially it appears after version updates and even after some security updates.

As previously mentioned Windows Security Centre and all of its allied parts including the active protection of Defender are as one might expect always compatible with 10.

If you decide to go with my recommendation uninstall AVAST as here
https://support.avast.com/en-us/article/Uninstall-Premium-Security/

NOTE from the link
When the confirmation dialog appears, click Restart computer to complete uninstallation.
That is RESTART not shutdown and reboot.
RESTART is a complete shutdown and reboot, whereas shudown and then reboot is NOT a complete shutdown it is Windows 10 hybrid sleep.

When you have done that go here IF NECESSARY
https://support.avast.com/en-us/article/35/
If you are on automatic renewal of subscription.

CCleaner
DO NOT run it on 10 as some manner of maintenance
It is not necessary.
10 manages its own system and does not need CCleaner.
As a troubleshooting tool it is good when used correctly, as a maintenance tool on 10 it is not required and used incorrectly will sooner or later damage the file system


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With reference to the above - Avast can at times result in problems with windows communication with a printer - *as indeed can any antivirus.*
If you are going to uninstall Avast, then when you have done so we can address the printer issue
Please inform me of your decision.
If you decide to keep AVAST we can I am sure still get the printer to work, but your decision regarding AVAST is required first please


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks, I will follow your recommendations tomorrow. Long day, will rest now...


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> With reference to the above - Avast can at times result in problems with windows communication with a printer - *as indeed can any antivirus.*
> If you are going to uninstall Avast, then when you have done so we can address the printer issue
> Please inform me of your decision.
> If you decide to keep AVAST we can I am sure still get the printer to work, but your decision regarding AVAST is required first please


I did the avast uninstall but then ran into problems about Microsoft pins and passwords. It said my my pin couldn't be found and similar things, probably with the reboot after the uninstall of advanced. So i'm stuck because I can't access the alternative email they want to use. I can't even use Control panel restore order or whatever it's called because I can't get in to the computer. Don't worry about me for a while. I'll try to work this out because it wasn't the subject of this request. If I can't do anything, I may have to ask you for help. Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is usually no reason for the uninstall of Avast to have invoked any chnage into the log in procedure for windows
Whatever method you used to log in before should still work just as it did
On the screen with the pin message

To get started, just click on the *Sign-in options* beneath the error message "_Something happened and your PIN isn't available. Choose another sign-in option and set up your PIN again by going to Settings > Accounts > Sign-in options_".

Then if you manage to get into windows
After logging into Windows 10, open settings and navigate to *Accounts* -> *Sign-in options*. Just select the *Windows Hello PIN* option and click on *Remove*.

Then click remove again when the next message appears
then
Enter your current password and click *OK*. This will remove your current PIN sign-in option immediately. 
Reboot your computer. The next time you sign into Windows 10, just open the Settings app again and add a new PIN. The PIN sign-in option should be working now.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok, thanks, now to the spool problem


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Would you please confirm that Windows Security Centre is now checked with green
as per my screenshot









That is settings update and security - windows security.
If all is correct there please go to settings and apps and uninstall everything connected with the HP printer
*Disconnect the usb lead for the printer*
Then restart the computer the shutdown is necessary to complete the uninstall

Now go here
https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver.../19203833/model/19202536/swItemId/lj-223853-5

download that software and follow this guide

Note: Do not connect the USB cable until prompted by the installer. If you are connecting to a network, make sure the network cable is connected before running the installer


Close any software programs running on your computer.
Turn on the printer.
Click on the Download button on this page.
Click the downloaded file. The files will be extracted and the installation process will automatically start.
Follow the on-screen instructions to proceed with and complete the installation.
When the installation has completed. Reboot and try again to use the printer.
Please post with a ful report including any messages if things do not go right.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

When I tried to set up "account protection", I hit a snag. What does this screen shot mean? Probably did something when I was trying to tell the difference between "password", "PIN", and "windows hello" !
I feel like I'm in good hands! Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not think there is anything wrng there. Does that not refer to the change you requested on post 60
listed as 19 Sept on the message and posted by you on 60 - 20 Sept.

That should not stop you proceeding with the rest of the procedure - if I have interpreted it correctly

As to Leerespoder.com which is I think part of Liquid Web
Liquid Web, L.L.C 
I have never heard of it, so I cannot comment on it.
I presume it some manner of email service provider which you use,


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> Would you please confirm that Windows Security Centre is now checked with green
> as per my screenshot
> 
> View attachment 281088
> ...


I followed the steps but came across the message of the attachment and stopped there


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That message would normally be received, if you failed to uninstall the drivers first OR you missed the message to reconnect the USB on the install of the software
OR of course if the printer was not turned on.

From my previous post
download that software and follow this guide

*Note: Do not connect the USB cable until prompted by the installer. If you are connecting to a network, make sure the network cable is connected before running the installer*


Close any software programs running on your computer.
*Turn on the printer.*
Click on the Download button on this page.
Click the downloaded file. The files will be extracted and the installation process will automatically start.
Follow the on-screen instructions to proceed with and complete the installation.


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I tried again following all your instructions up to the point of getting the same error screen "cannot find device" that I sent to you previously. This time I moved on but I don't remember exactly what I did but I got to a point where it said driver installed correctly. I cheered and tried to print a file but I got the message in the attached screeshot. Is this progress? Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am not sure if this was already discussed or not but apologize if it was been already labeled. Have you tried this already.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

texasbullet
Well it was offered in post 51

americamba
Have you tried that as suggested post 51 and now mentioned again by my colleague texasbullet. If not please do so
Reboot after manking the changes recommended

IF THAT DOES NOT WORK
Try this please

cmd.exe - right click to execute as Administrator

type

*cd\Windows\System32\spool*

enter

type

*cacls.exe PRINTERS /E /G administrator:C*

The first cmd changes the cmd prompt to that entry eg windows spool etc.
the second cmd edits the permissions for the printer spool and that is the E
and grants them to you - that is the G


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I did what was suggested. It seemed to be OK after restarting the spool on the services menu, it gave no error but when I tried to print something, I got the message of the screenshot "printresult" and then I clicked on the button to find printer and I get the screenshot "networkoff" . I don't remember taking off the printer? Should I install it again and start all over? Despite these results, I restarted (is that a reboot acc to your instructions?) and tried to print but I got the same error of sceenshot "printresult". I figured you would want to know the results before going to your "IF THAT DOES NOT WORK Try this please" suggestion. I hesitate to do this before hearing from you. Thanks for staying with me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no printer shown on the screenshot - printresult
you are sending print cmd to OneNote
Click find printer
and if that does not find it go control panel
devices and printers and if it is shown there right click it and click set as default

If it is not shown there, try disconnecting printer 
turn printer off
disconnect usb lead at computer
shut down computer
reboot computer and reconnect usb to another usb port.
see if notification is received re printer


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> There is no printer shown on the screenshot - printresult
> you are sending print cmd to OneNote
> Click find printer
> and if that does not find it go control panel
> ...


I installed the printer and tried to print but I get an "error state" popup message. Which of the several procedures should I run through again? Sorry for my obviously missing something. thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the printer now showing in control panel
devices and printers
and if it is is it checked green to indicate default printer


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

yes on both counts


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well we seem to be making some progress then because on the last image you sent it was not shown, as on the Printresult doc
One note for windows was the default printer
so commission a print again and when you see the window where previously it was not shown ensure this time the one selected is the hp


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok, I try to print and the printer (which is On) doesn't make any noise. Everything just sits there. I check the printer in the hidden icons on my screen and get the error message attached as "error message". But I don't always get this message; sometimes there is no message. Does the attached "quieureport" help? Thanks, as always.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

americamba said:


> and get the error message attached as "error message".


which error message attached - there is not one on your post



americamba said:


> Does the attached "quieureport" help? Thanks, as always.


there is not a report attached - queue - report?

On this link
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027370/windows-10-view-the-print-queue
click the blue button -open printers and scanners settings
then when that opens - click your printer and then click open queue - is there a log list of docs entered, if so click printer tab and then click cancel all documents.

Then close out of that and issue another print cmd.
If that still does not work go back to the original window, that opened with the blue tab on the link and this time click on the right of the page
Run the troubleshooter
Follow the instructions


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I ran the print queue routine to the end and tried to print but got the error message attache bow (this time for real!) Your link to the troubleshooter didn't work. As always, thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Go to Control Panel
device manager
Is the printer listed under the heading printers
If it is shown is there a yellow exclamation mark - if so what does it say on properties - right click and click properties

2. Go to Control Panel - devices and printers
On the icon for your printer - hold your mouse on it - I presume it does not say OFFLINE

The reason I am asking - silly as it sounds, - the printer is turned on I presume 
you would still be able to issue a print cmd even if it was not turned on
I DO NOT THINK it is that as I would expect the error to show = printer offline.

3. Download this and run it please as per the instructions

https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...04-m405-series/19203833/swItemId/mp-178793-16

4. Is the printer connnected direct to the usb port or via an extension hub
If via a hub connect direct to usb port on computer


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I downloaded it and it extracted. Next, I clicked "Let's get started", then continue (with printer on), then "connect a new device" then "automatic setup", then "ethernet", and then it gives me the familiar attached message.

In response to point 4, it is connected direct

BTW, the printer is good; it not only prints to the queue, it also prints and produces on paper a form in its onboard menu.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The configuration is trying to find a network connected printer rather than a usb connected printer
Either you have something wrong on the setup OR the procedure on install of the software was not confiugured for USB
One of the errors is


americamba said:


> then "automatic setup", then "*ethernet*", and then it gives me the familiar attached message.


why would you select ethernet - that is for printing as network - you are NOT you are printing USB connection nothing to do with ethernet
See my screenshot
go control panel devices and printers
right click the HP printer icon and click printer properties (NOT properties at the end of the list)
then click change properties button
then click ports tab
look at my screenshot is the usb port checked
if not click to check it and then click apply and ok as necessary
NOW try again


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> The configuration is trying to find a network connected printer rather than a usb connected printer
> Either you have something wrong on the setup OR the procedure on install of the software was not confiugured for USB
> One of the errors is
> 
> ...


Great! Looks like we're closing in on it. I got as far as the port choice but there is no usb choice. I thought that the selected lpt1 port might be good but "apply" is greyed out. Now what? Thanks for helping me on the home stretch.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The USB port only shows when the printer is connected usb
Please verify that the printer is connected to the computer by a USB lead and that this lead is then connected direct to a usb port on the computer and not via a usb extension hub, as I have mentioned before .

and that there is NO other connection between the computer and the printer

If so see this anmd ensure setup is USB and not wireless or ethernet
Change the printer connection type (Windows) If you are already using the printer and you wish to change the way it is connected, use Device Setup & Software to change the connection. For example, connect the new printer to the computer using a USB or network connection, or change the connection from a USB to a wireless connection. To open Device Setup & Software, complete the following procedure: 1. Open the HP Printer Assistant. ● Windows 10: From the Start menu, click All Apps, click HP, and then select the printer name.,
In the HP Printer Assistant, select Tools from the navigation bar, and then select Device Setup & Software.

If you still have problems follow this
https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03521864

IF YOU PREFER a Video go here
https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-laserjet-pro-m404-m405-series/19203833

scroll down to the video connection using usb cable and follow that

The usb cable is copnnected to the second port down on the rear of the computer uisng the cable provided with the printer.
Called the usb interface port
see page 15 of your user manual
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06177490

I feel certain that either you are NOT connected USB or you are connected USB and ethernet - internet or you have set it up for wireless.

*If you try ALL of that and it does not solve it then I have ONE MORE idea to try.*


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I haven't run away. I've just been tied up with work. I will be back for your appreciated help as soon as I can.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Wait to hear from you thanks for taking the trouble to post the updaye


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> The USB port only shows when the printer is connected usb
> Please verify that the printer is connected to the computer by a USB lead and that this lead is then connected direct to a usb port on the computer and not via a usb extension hub, as I have mentioned before .
> 
> and that there is NO other connection between the computer and the printer
> ...


https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03521864


Macboatmaster said:


> Cheers
> Wait to hear from you thanks for taking the trouble to post the updaye


Out of the various options in your last post, I tried to go to the HP printer assistant but couldn't find it. So I took the next option you suggest: *"If you still have problems follow this https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03521864"*

I click on the suggested link that takes me to a series of steps that tell me to remove the printer which I do. I follow the next steps of *"Step 2: Install the driver and set up the connection" *in _*"https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03521864" *_ and dutifully go to 
(123.hp.com) and it tells me to "set up your HP printer". I follow the steps and think I am OK and I have my driver installed so I attempt to print but get the same error message as before (attached)

I tried the video solution but did not get any further. I am frightened by your final comment in caps that you have ONE MORE thing to try. I hope that does not mean ONE LAST solution to try. I know it is not the hardware and I am confident that we will get it fixed. I already have one printer in the basement that I gave up on. I refuse to clutter up the planet with one more piece of scrap. I count on you to stick with me as frustrating as it may be. Continued thanks. PS Stay safe and use your mask.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

please verify as below



Macboatmaster said:


> *Please verify that the printer is connected to the computer by a USB lead and that this lead is then connected direct to a usb port on the computer* and not via a usb extension hub, as I have mentioned before .
> 
> *and that there is NO other connection between the computer and the printer*


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Macboatmaster said:


> please verify as below





Macboatmaster said:


> please verify as below


The USB goes from printer to laptop directly NOT through and additional extension AND there is nothing else between the two units. thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

disconnect the usb from the computer
power off on the printer
go settings apps and uninstall ALL HP entries for the printer
power off the computer with a complete shutdown that is

Step 1: Open Start menu, select *Power* button.

Step 2: Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift* key to perform a full shutdown.
Power on the printer
Connect the USB lead back to the computer
Power on the computer

Look in the notifications area for a message regarding the usb connection and the printer
It may say that a driver is necessary
FOLLOW THIS PROCEDURE ensuring that you select USB at each appropriate stage
that is a local printer
USB
and using the Windows provided driver.

https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01796879


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I went through these steps but still have the same failure. 

Could the following mean something? 


In step three, (the printer wizard) point #6 of the HP support page, it says to select port USB001 and then click next. However, this choice doesn't come up.

I will keep trying and keep you informed. Obviously, windows and HP have this covered but somehow either I am missing some essential step or my laptop is set in an error mode. Thanks for your help. Just checking in. I will go back over other options you suggested in previous posts.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see my screenshot









Are you sure that clicking on the drop arrow shown by the right facing red arrow, there is not then a usb port shown by the upward facing arrow


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

I ran several runs with different outcomes, but no success. What does the attached screenshot tell us? Maybe this is the charmed way. What icon on the desktop?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I have to surender.
It reports the device has NOT been connected to the computer - as you can see where it says double click device icon on desktop

As you know we are now on post 93 and all simply to connect a printer.
Please may I stress that it would not matter if we were on a 200 post couint, if I could see some way to progress this, but I regret I cannot
My very best wishes in solving it.


There are two notifications shown on your last attached report - have you checked in case one relates to the printer.,

After all the hours you have spent on this, I recommend you take the laptop and the printer to the local computer shop, not one of the giant multiples. It should cost no more than a few £s for him to connect and find the problem that you have, fixing it hands on should be very simple.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

americamba
May I repeat, as there appears to be some misunderstanding on your part - what I said in my post 94


Macboatmaster said:


> Please may I stress *that it would not matter if we were on a 200 post count, if I could see some way to progress this,* but I regret I cannot
> My very best wishes in solving it.


As I also mentioned in the personal conversation - I am not allowed to take control of your computer - all help MUST be in the forums
However an HP Support Assistant may be able to offer this support as a way of solving the issue.
The link to HP Support is
https://support.hp.com/gb-en/contact-hp

but you will need to set that for access to support in your location.
As I said on post 94 and in reply to your conversation



Macboatmaster said:


> My very best wishes in solving it.


----------

